# Forum Appeal



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think this is a worthy cause and worth consideration....

Its with heavy heart that I am begging for financial assistance to raise the money needed to purchase some much needed supplies and services to help out a community , not an individual but a whole community of desperate people.

Having gone through many issues lately and much stress I cant take much more of this on myself and need the forums help to raise money for a worthy cause.

We need to raise funds to undertake the following activities and estimate it could cost as much as £500.

1. Charter a boat , most likely a the cheapest smelliest fishing vessel, so cheap they cant afford to clean out the old fish guts.









2. A heavy handed crew to be able to handle a special needs child, possibly volunteers from the forum..









3. We need to get vital supplies like this, at least 1 tin.









4. The crew will need to install and secure a structure on this island which will help the community









5. The structure will be one of these.....








and finally Jamman can be left to contemplate his behavior for an indefinite amount of time.

So who's in?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

How did you get that picture of James :? :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's not me I'm one good looking mofo tosser 

Bags I'm the one in black leather :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Bags I'm the one in black leather :lol:


Not again , the last time I saw you in leather I nearly fainted :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> last time I saw you in leather I nearly fainted :lol:


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

count me in 8)


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Warp factor 10 captain Kirk?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'll chip in a fiver :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> I'll chip in a fiver :lol:


Good to see you back again dude


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > last time I saw you in leather I nearly fainted :lol:


Ill do the choking but someone else can do the erotic bit!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got the TTOC debit card ready ready and waiting .


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

He always struck me as white helmet man :lol: but with the chappes on the black leather guy is wearing so when bent over I will have somewhere to park my Audi Bike I am saving up for.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Wak.... I think this is the first post of this type i have ever seen you create!!

Whats up with you


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> Wak.... I think this is the first post of this type i have ever seen you create!!
> 
> Whats up with you


I may/may not have been abusing him earlier on the phone :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wak looked after my TT so............sorry James i have to do as requested..........how much do ya want sir Wak?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jamman said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wak.... I think this is the first post of this type i have ever seen you create!!
> ...


Your a tool


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Put me down for a tenner a nicer bloke on this forum I have yet to meet. A very easy decision

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Put me down for a tenner a nicer bloke on this forum I have yet to meet. A very easy decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Bollocks Rob BOLLOCKS big ones :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Blimey Wak I started reading this thread and thought something catastrophic had happened in your life! 

Not met the Jamman myself but will gladly contribute if it relieves your pain! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm so sad [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Everyone hates me........

(When this gets a post it isn't moving to the top of the thread list on my PC very odd)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jamman said:


> I'm so sad [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Everyone hates me........
> 
> (When this gets a post it isn't moving to the top of the thread list on my PC very odd)


Maybe because it was moved from mk1 to off topic :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tenner from me Wak :-*

Just email me bank details as I don't do paypal (yet)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Tenner from me Wak :-*
> 
> Just email me bank details as I don't do paypal (yet)


Come on Dani, you gotta catch up with modern tech.

I bet your phone looks like this as well.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Tenner from me Wak :-*
> ...


How'd you guess


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Tenner from me Wak :-*
> ...


I like old phones. I have a fully functional Finnish rotary model in my office. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Only problem is, my handbag is huge


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

How long is the cord???


----------

